# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Trợ giúp: mở 1 file Artcam đã thiết kế sắn

## thiensac

Xin chào AE diễn đàn!
Mình mới tìm hiểu về phần mềm artcam (phiên bản mình dùng là Artcam Pro 9.126)
Mình đã add file bitmap và vẽ và chọn các hiệu ứng cũng như thông số dao và cũng đã xuất ra G-code và cho chạy thử rồi. Nhưng khi vẽ trên artcam và có Save lại.
Khi mở lại phần mềm artcam và Open lại file đó thì không được. Xem như là mỗi lần muốn chạy 1 hình nào (do có thay đổi về kích thước phôi nên không sử dụng G-code cũ được) là mình phải vẽ lại từ đầu.
Nay mình nhờ AE trên diễn đàn giúp đỡ ạ.

Sắc 0975 066 533

----------


## ktshung

> Xin chào AE diễn đàn!
> Mình mới tìm hiểu về phần mềm artcam (phiên bản mình dùng là Artcam Pro 9.126)
> Mình đã add file bitmap và vẽ và chọn các hiệu ứng cũng như thông số dao và cũng đã xuất ra G-code và cho chạy thử rồi. Nhưng khi vẽ trên artcam và có Save lại.
> Khi mở lại phần mềm artcam và Open lại file đó thì không được. Xem như là mỗi lần muốn chạy 1 hình nào (do có thay đổi về kích thước phôi nên không sử dụng G-code cũ được) là mình phải vẽ lại từ đầu.
> Nay mình nhờ AE trên diễn đàn giúp đỡ ạ.
> 
> Sắc 0975 066 533


cài lại Artcam đi bác

----------

thiensac

----------


## mbt

> Xin chào AE diễn đàn!
> Mình mới tìm hiểu về phần mềm artcam (phiên bản mình dùng là Artcam Pro 9.126)
> Mình đã add file bitmap và vẽ và chọn các hiệu ứng cũng như thông số dao và cũng đã xuất ra G-code và cho chạy thử rồi. Nhưng khi vẽ trên artcam và có Save lại.
> Khi mở lại phần mềm artcam và Open lại file đó thì không được. Xem như là mỗi lần muốn chạy 1 hình nào (do có thay đổi về kích thước phôi nên không sử dụng G-code cũ được) là mình phải vẽ lại từ đầu.
> Nay mình nhờ AE trên diễn đàn giúp đỡ ạ.
> 
> Sắc 0975 066 533


cái này do lỗi open recent của nó. Bác chọn open từ menu sẽ được.

----------


## mbt

> Xin chào AE diễn đàn!
> Mình mới tìm hiểu về phần mềm artcam (phiên bản mình dùng là Artcam Pro 9.126)
> Mình đã add file bitmap và vẽ và chọn các hiệu ứng cũng như thông số dao và cũng đã xuất ra G-code và cho chạy thử rồi. Nhưng khi vẽ trên artcam và có Save lại.
> Khi mở lại phần mềm artcam và Open lại file đó thì không được. Xem như là mỗi lần muốn chạy 1 hình nào (do có thay đổi về kích thước phôi nên không sử dụng G-code cũ được) là mình phải vẽ lại từ đầu.
> Nay mình nhờ AE trên diễn đàn giúp đỡ ạ.
> 
> Sắc 0975 066 533


Bác open file từ menu thì sẽ không bị lỗi. Open recent hay bị lỗi vậy.

----------

